# SIBO-My Story and Theory



## DEUCE CLICK

Hi there, my name is Corey, I'm 21, and if I were healthy enough to be in school I'd be studying nutrition and eventually become a doctor.(N.D.) However,My life changed drastically in 2009. I was just a Senior in high school at the time, and to this day I am still struggling with SIBO. In the months prior to my suffering I had been given antibiotics from my doctor like candy for what i now think were minor hay fever allergies. I was also drinking alcohol, smoking pot, and eating terribly--typical of most seniors in high school I may add. (at least where I live.) By the time spring break rolled around i noticed I was slightly bloated under my belly button. I am extremely thin so it was quite noticeable and uncomfortable. I thought it was just from eating so much #### like Mcdonald's and Dairy Queen. I then went to Florida for spring break and caught a terrible stomach flu. I had diarrhea and I was vomiting for 3 days. This would be the least of my problems though. When I got back home to Kansas the bloating got worse, I started having diarrhea, constipation and gas and overall I didn't feel "right". I saw a Gastro Doc and he said i had IBS and simply told me to manage my diet and take a stool softener. I then became obsessed with my diet, I avoided anything that gave me gas and diarrhea--all i ate was meat and veggies--no fruit, no dairy, no carbs, no juice, no soda. I just drank water and ate meat, fish, and vegetables. My diarrhea started to go away, but then I became constipated and the bloating remained a constant regardless of my diet. I started looking for answers online and i convinced myself I had a candida overgrowth. I spent the fall and summer of 2009 treating Candida, but still my symptoms didn't go away. I eventually went to the Mayo Clinic in April 2010--they scoped me and found nothing wrong. They told me i had IBS and secondary depression. I was depressed because all i wanted was to go to college like everyone else but I couldn't study-- I was too sick and obsessed about my health to worry about school. I couldn't concentrate either, I just simply didn't feel right. It was also hard to explain to my friends. I was a soccer player, number 5 in my class of 400 with an academic scholarship to KU (I had to decline it due to my health), and I was very social. I basically became opposite of what I was. I couldn't study, couldn't play sports, and didn't want to socialize. Anyways, I steadied the course the rest of 2010 and was trying to figure out what was wrong. Eventually I stumbled upon SIBO on the internet and the symptoms sounded very familiar.I bought the book, 'A New IBS Solution' by Mark Pimentel. I planned a trip to visit Dr. Pimentel in California in February 2011. I took the breath test out there and of course it was very high. (39 PPM, i think) He said I would get better if I took Xifaxan and Neomycin for 2 weeks.I would then take some other medication to stimulate the cleansing wave. I took the antibiotics and I felt great initially. Sadly, the results were short lived and the bloating never fully went away. I got a local doctor to prescribe more xifaxan, but eventually the bacteria became resistant. After this I thought there was more than just SIBO. What i didn't realize is just how taxing SIBO is on the body. It can lead to malnutrition, it can damage the mucosal lining, causes carb intolerance, fat maldigeston, a false sense of satiety (fullness), food allergies, overactive immune system, and an imbalanced nervous system(Sympathetic dominant due to "flight or fight"). I have just came to this realization the past few days. I had put SIBO at the back of my mind because in September 2011 a genetic test said i had Gluten Intolerance. But i knew that wasn't the whole story because I had taken gluten out of my diet years ago and felt the same. Recently, I took a stool test that measured different nutritional levels. The results point towards SIBO. I have yet to talk to my integrative doctor about my findings as he did not point out anything about SIBO. This condition/disease is so scary because even the "experts" know nothing about it. I think the victims know more about this condition than do the doctors in some cases. I know i have poor nutrition and I know it's caused by SIBO. Now, how do I get rid of SIBO and restore my body back to health? The first thing to do would be to kill the bacteria off. This had been done in the past with pharmaceutical antibiotics. I think that a combination of natural antimicrobials may work. Colloidal Silver, Enteric coated Peppermint oil, Garlic or even an antibiotic herb from traditonal chinese medicine may be more effective than a pharmaceutical. There may be other natural antimicrobials that work even better, if only i knew. If somehow the bacteria population got under control then secondly, I would repair the intestinal mucosal lining. This can be done with Zinc, glutamine,and Colostrum. Thirdly, I would try to somehow restore the migrating motor complex. This is the tricky part. Up to this point doctors have had little luck in doing this. I wonder if its possible to stimulate the MMC with acupuncture. I am going to look into this. I would also supplement vitamins and minerals that I have been lacking due to my small caloric diet and bacteria.I will let everyone know if I am successful in finding a way to kill off the bacteria without antibiotics. I will also let everyone know if i am able to restore the Migrating Motor Complex via acupuncture, as this is noted as the cause of SIBO recurrence after antibiotic use. I may just have to always take a natural antibiotic to keep the bloating and symptoms away. If this were the case I would definitely continue with the probiotic that I am currently taking. If anyone has tried something like this before, please let me know. Obviously this has taken over my life. Since I am young and i had no true calling or purpose before this, I believe God gave me this ailment to overcome it and for it to become my life's focus and purpose. I now know that health is not something to take for granted, and I will always pay attention to how I treat my body and what I put into my body as fuel. I wish God would use his healing powers to heal me, but he may have another plan for me. No matter how dire your situation is, there is always hope! My Symptoms: Bloating 24/7, Constipation, no hunger, dry mouth, lack of saliva,bad breath, white mucus in throat/mouth, low stomach acid, very small diet volume due to feeling full all the time (caused by post-prandial bloating)steatorrhea(floating stools sue to fat malabsorption),carbohydrate intolerance, food allergies, anxiety,depression,nervousness, racing mind, underweight, insomnia, fatigue, cannot exercise, neck,back,shoulder pain, TMJ on right side of jaw, dandruff, cold hands, a sense of coldness easily, poor balance and coordination, shaky motor skills, overworked/overactive immune system, Sympathetic dominant nervous system.Test Markers pointing towards SIBO: Low stomach acid, Vitamin B12 deficiency, Fat Maldigestion and MalAbsorption, Low SIgA, Neurotransmitter testing said I was low in the "rest and digest" areas and high in the "flight or fight" areas. Here are some links pertaining to SIBO and it's effect on Nutrition: *http://www.medicine.virginia.edu/clinical/departments/medicine/divisions/digestive-health/nutrition-support-team/nutrition-articles/zaidelarticle.pdfhttp://www.quintron-usa.com/images/pdfs/Support_Files/Certs_References/SIBO-Framework.pdf*


----------



## DAD

HI COREY -This should be an interesting reply to you in Kansas as I'm also writing this from Kansas and our past (wife and myself) successful approach to gastro intestional problems and other illnesses seems to be in the direction of your present thinking already.You are an interesting person for 21 and have researched quite a bit already. Mark Pimental did have an interesting outlook about SIBO and the breath test and even Xifaxen, but that seems only part of your IBS problems as it seems you have discovered. Did you know that your mention of food allergies can also cause malnutrition thru mal-absorption or non-absorption since your body will not readily use nor absorb an allergen including nutritional allergens like Vit A, B complex, C, D, calcium, iron, etc. Also when you do unknowingly consume an allergen, the fight your body puts up against it does not usually go away immediately, but can linger on and on for days, weeks, or years in extremely sensitive people. Thus if you aren't aware exactly what is an allergen to your own body and what isn't, you can get into a real problem as you continue to unknowingly consume frequent allergens over and over again. Thus gastro-intestional problems can actually accelerate and turn into full blown illnesses and diseases over time. Added to that are all the prescriptions and medications people take to try to control just their IBS and what if they are allergic to some of those.Your Florida stomach flu or possibly a food poisoning somewhere could have been a trigger point for your IBS start. Whatever the case and since you have already been on Xifaxen for SIBO you should also look into testing and eliminating allergies by the more natural non-invasive, drug-free, holistic technique of NAET since you are leaning that way in education already. Purchase online and read one or two of Devi's books on the subject. I just can't imagine most anyone with IBS not wanting to learn to MRT (muscle response test) test for an allergen with an immediate answer nor not wanting to learn to treat this way to quickly eliminate an allergy to a substance or food so you can use it and absorb it without any harsh symptoms finally. I hope you find results in this so your health improves so you might continue on for your ND degree and maybe specialize in a NAET practice as the world needs a lot more of this to help find the causes of so many peoples' illnesses.DAD


----------



## Teenybopper

DAD said:


> HI COREY -This should be an interesting reply to you in Kansas as I'm also writing this from Kansas and our past (wife and myself) successful approach to gastro intestional problems and other illnesses seems to be in the direction of your present thinking already.You are an interesting person for 21 and have researched quite a bit already. Mark Pimental did have an interesting outlook about SIBO and the breath test and even Xifaxen, but that seems only part of your IBS problems as it seems you have discovered. Did you know that your mention of food allergies can also cause malnutrition thru mal-absorption or non-absorption since your body will not readily use nor absorb an allergen including nutritional allergens like Vit A, B complex, C, D, calcium, iron, etc. Also when you do unknowingly consume an allergen, the fight your body puts up against it does not usually go away immediately, but can linger on and on for days, weeks, or years in extremely sensitive people. Thus if you aren't aware exactly what is an allergen to your own body and what isn't, you can get into a real problem as you continue to unknowingly consume frequent allergens over and over again. Thus gastro-intestional problems can actually accelerate and turn into full blown illnesses and diseases over time. Added to that are all the prescriptions and medications people take to try to control just their IBS and what if they are allergic to some of those.Your Florida stomach flu or possibly a food poisoning somewhere could have been a trigger point for your IBS start. Whatever the case and since you have already been on Xifaxen for SIBO you should also look into testing and eliminating allergies by the more natural non-invasive, drug-free, holistic technique of NAET since you are leaning that way in education already. Purchase online and read one or two of Devi's books on the subject. I just can't imagine most anyone with IBS not wanting to learn to MRT (muscle response test) test for an allergen with an immediate answer nor not wanting to learn to treat this way to quickly eliminate an allergy to a substance or food so you can use it and absorb it without any harsh symptoms finally. I hope you find results in this so your health improves so you might continue on for your ND degree and maybe specialize in a NAET practice as the world needs a lot more of this to help find the causes of so many peoples' illnesses.DAD


----------



## Teenybopper

What tests do u have to take to find out if u r allergic to vitamins or certain types of foods?


----------



## timgermain

Corey,Wow... story sounds a lot like mine... im 24. I took pylera to cure my h pylori infection, and the metro (flagyl) / tetracycline cured my sibo also. I felt amazing... so much so I stopped coming to this site. It felt like my perastalsis was working, and I didn't FEEL anything... i just ate and pooped... it was amazing. I then got strep throat about 1 month ago and was given penicillin... I knew before I started that I was dooming myself. Yep.... here I am about 3 weeks post treatment and back to normal sibo symptoms.On the second day of penicillin, I could feel my intesines just start to be sluggish.. they slowed down and began getting colicky pains... I felt my body go from cured to doomed in 2 days of penicillin... I feel like God is messing with me. My symptoms are when I eat food.. for the next 2-8 hours I have intestinal pain all over... I feel toxic and rotten in my intestines. I get toxic gas feelings in my throat and mouth, and litearlly just feel extreme pain all thru my intestines. Its terrible and debilitating. But the silver lining is that metro / tetracycline worked really well... and Im gunna give it a few months to try and naturally fight this thing (GSE, Oreg Oil, et cetera), and then re-introduce the metro (flagyl)... cuz I feel thats what cured it so well. I hope you get well... and I totally understand where you are coming from... and sometimes, its just nice knowing that you are not experiencing something alone... there is ar eson and answer for your pains... adn an answer to a cure. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Pantaloons55

Hi Corey, So glad I found you, it seems a lot of the postings I come across from other SIBO sufferers are older posts and often the poster is long since gone. Hopefully you're still around. My SIBO seems to be a lot like yours, but unlike you I can't seem to get a proper diagnosis from the medical community in Canada and am thinking I may end up in the States. The breath test is not available here in my province. They keep telling me its IBS and that I just need to adjust my diet, which we know only works to a certain degree and doesn't work at all when you're flaring and everything makes you sick. My Dr's have been extremely unsympathetic, about my pain and weight loss, which is now quite drastic. I'm a 30 year old woman, 5'2" and I weigh 98 lbs, down from just over 120 over the course of 10 months since the initial acute phase of this started. It really ramped up after a trip down South by I've been tested for tropical diseases. My symptoms are many but tend towards bloating/distention, brain fog, exhaustion, belching, intestinal churning, pain/burning, and generally loose stools. My ND believes I have SIBO, and tried to treat naturally but I was unable to make any progress without the prescription medication. I convinced my GI specialist to let me try antibiotics - not without a fight of course. I took Cipro 2x/day and metro 3x day for 7 days, plus an anti-fungal (for the inevitable yeast flourish) in April of this year and it helped a lot, I was good for awhile despite a gluten exposure. Despite my drastic improvement following the treatment she refused to consider SIBO was a possibility. Frustrating, but I'm also complicated with severe gluten-sensitivity/celiac. Can't get a proper diagnosis on that one either since I cut out gluten early on because it completely disables me. The reaction I have to gluten is so frighteningly overwhelming I can't help but wonder if it is celiac, as many celiacs develop SIBO. I understand many folks go undiagnosed with the testing currently available. All the celiac/ food allergy testing came back negative, but have yet to try the NAET protocol.Following my first round of antibiotics I followed a restricted FODMAPs diet and supplemented Vitamin B complex, omega 3's, probiotics (50 billion/day) and digestive enzymes, plus took L-glutamine and grapefruit seed extract. This protocol seemed to work until I came down with a stomach bug (from the office) and everything went downhill again, I think even the FODMAPs diet I was doing was probably too much and I am back to nothing but meat, fish, eggs, and a few select veggies also. My second round of antibiotics doesn't seem as successful, but I'll wait and see because I think I was recently compromised with a gluten exposure so its difficult to tell if I'm still healing from that also. I completely understand the secondary diagnosis of depression and its likely I'm headed for that too. I have a very hard time managing this, some days its just too overwhelming, especially knowing that for some folks this is a lifelong battle. I'm trying to wrap my head around the fact that I may lose my home if I can't get a handle on this I don't know how long I can manage at work and may not be granted disability with the insensitive Drs I have. I also postponed my wedding and wonder if I'll ever be healthy enough to have my own children. I'm so hungry, I have no idea how I would feed a child.Anyway, chin up, just thought I would reach out to other sufferers. If anyone ever wants to commiserate or share tips I'm wide open to the possibilities. At this point I agree that we likely know more than our Doctors do about the illness and nutrition. I have been researching the pancreatic enzyme route lately and wonder if I can get those tested...just some ideas for others.


----------



## Felichia7

Hi There,

I'm sorry to hear about your story with SIBO. I've delt with something simliar since I was a young teenager. My SIBO included more of bloated and foul smelling gas from whenever I ate anything with sugar or refined carbs. Was quite embarassing. I've also gone through having a parasite tear up my digestive tract from Mexico which in turn gave me Leaky gut. With all of that I had some over growth of Candida at the same time. I have succesffuly gotten rid of the SIBO and a decent amount of the leakey gut. None was done through the medical industry as they gave me no results or told me that I was perfecty healthy. So I went reasearching on my own and recently found that Natural Path Silver Sings colloidal silver 500ppm has been the most successful thing to get rid of the bacterial infection in my gut. Make to take it for 2 weeks taking it 2-3 times a day. I followed up with a Strong Pro-biotic by New Chaper RAW brand. Taking glutamine and zinc as well will help with any damage to the gut lining afterward. Definitely try the colloidal silver for the SIBO. I was able to buy it at Wholefoods or Iherb.com


----------



## Moises

Felichia7 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your story with SIBO. I've delt with something simliar since I was a young teenager. My SIBO included more of bloated and foul smelling gas from whenever I ate anything with sugar or refined carbs. Was quite embarassing. I've also gone through having a parasite tear up my digestive tract from Mexico which in turn gave me Leaky gut. With all of that I had some over growth of Candida at the same time. I have succesffuly gotten rid of the SIBO and a decent amount of the leakey gut. None was done through the medical industry as they gave me no results or told me that I was perfecty healthy. So I went reasearching on my own and recently found that Natural Path Silver Sings colloidal silver 500ppm has been the most successful thing to get rid of the bacterial infection in my gut. Make to take it for 2 weeks taking it 2-3 times a day. I followed up with a Strong Pro-biotic by New Chaper RAW brand. Taking glutamine and zinc as well will help with any damage to the gut lining afterward. Definitely try the colloidal silver for the SIBO. I was able to buy it at Wholefoods or Iherb.com


Filichia7,

Thanks for posting. What exactly was your dose? How much did you take 2-3 times a day? Did you take it straight or did you dilute it? Thanks.


----------



## Felichia7

Hi Moises,

For the natual path silver wings colloidal silver I took 2-3 droppers full 3 times a day for 1.5-2 weeks. I also took the The Garden of Life RAW probiotic - refridgerated (I noticed I put the wrong name earlier) during the time I took the colloidal silver and after to replinish the good bacteria in the gut. I actually take a that probiotic daily for immune health and digestive health continuously since in our western lifestyle we do so many things to kill of the good bacteria. I got both of of the products at wholefoods. You can also buy both of them on iherb.com for a little cheaper than retail. I hope this informaton helps!


----------



## Moises

Felichia,

Wow! That's a lot of CS.

I bought the brand you mentioned and I took 10 drops 3 times a day for 2 weeks. I just finished 5 days ago. It had no noticeable effect at all, good or bad.

I guess I'll wait a few weeks and then try the larger doses that you used. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pam9

Diet should be an important part of your healing process. My gastro prescribed *The Specific Carbohydrate Diet (SCD)* for treating a possible SIBO infection with my IBS on November 29th.. I had been in horrid pain since mid-March with bleeding ulcers and other things which had healed but the pain did not go away. Within days of starting the SCD my pain was virtually gone! The diet eliminates all sugar, grains, lactose and gluten. At first I lost even more weight down to 88# which I had to work hard to keep it at that, but the gas, bloating and pain were gone. He also suggested enteric coated peppermint oil capsules, probiotics, and coconut oil My local library had several SCD based cookbooks. I highly suggest this valuable resource for SIBO. The website is great and there is also a forum. *www.breakingtheviciouscycle.com* and the yahoo forum *http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/BTVC-SCD/* both based on the book by Elaine Gottschall "Breaking the Vicious Cycle". Due to the weight loss I have been adding more complex foods and hope to become stronger without too much more pain.. Hopefully this will help you get your life back.


----------



## josecpinto

Corry how are you my storry is so similar to your i am currently at the mayo clinic and my next step si to go to LA to doctro pimemtal what do you recomend i am going absolutly crazy. please write me if you can my email is [email protected] thanks



DEUCE CLICK said:


> Hi there, my name is Corey, I'm 21, and if I were healthy enough to be in school I'd be studying nutrition and eventually become a doctor.(N.D.) However,My life changed drastically in 2009. I was just a Senior in high school at the time, and to this day I am still struggling with SIBO. In the months prior to my suffering I had been given antibiotics from my doctor like candy for what i now think were minor hay fever allergies. I was also drinking alcohol, smoking pot, and eating terribly--typical of most seniors in high school I may add. (at least where I live.) By the time spring break rolled around i noticed I was slightly bloated under my belly button. I am extremely thin so it was quite noticeable and uncomfortable. I thought it was just from eating so much #### like Mcdonald's and Dairy Queen. I then went to Florida for spring break and caught a terrible stomach flu. I had diarrhea and I was vomiting for 3 days. This would be the least of my problems though. When I got back home to Kansas the bloating got worse, I started having diarrhea, constipation and gas and overall I didn't feel "right". I saw a Gastro Doc and he said i had IBS and simply told me to manage my diet and take a stool softener. I then became obsessed with my diet, I avoided anything that gave me gas and diarrhea--all i ate was meat and veggies--no fruit, no dairy, no carbs, no juice, no soda. I just drank water and ate meat, fish, and vegetables. My diarrhea started to go away, but then I became constipated and the bloating remained a constant regardless of my diet. I started looking for answers online and i convinced myself I had a candida overgrowth. I spent the fall and summer of 2009 treating Candida, but still my symptoms didn't go away. I eventually went to the Mayo Clinic in April 2010--they scoped me and found nothing wrong. They told me i had IBS and secondary depression. I was depressed because all i wanted was to go to college like everyone else but I couldn't study-- I was too sick and obsessed about my health to worry about school. I couldn't concentrate either, I just simply didn't feel right. It was also hard to explain to my friends. I was a soccer player, number 5 in my class of 400 with an academic scholarship to KU (I had to decline it due to my health), and I was very social. I basically became opposite of what I was. I couldn't study, couldn't play sports, and didn't want to socialize. Anyways, I steadied the course the rest of 2010 and was trying to figure out what was wrong. Eventually I stumbled upon SIBO on the internet and the symptoms sounded very familiar.I bought the book, 'A New IBS Solution' by Mark Pimentel. I planned a trip to visit Dr. Pimentel in California in February 2011. I took the breath test out there and of course it was very high. (39 PPM, i think) He said I would get better if I took Xifaxan and Neomycin for 2 weeks.I would then take some other medication to stimulate the cleansing wave. I took the antibiotics and I felt great initially. Sadly, the results were short lived and the bloating never fully went away. I got a local doctor to prescribe more xifaxan, but eventually the bacteria became resistant. After this I thought there was more than just SIBO. What i didn't realize is just how taxing SIBO is on the body. It can lead to malnutrition, it can damage the mucosal lining, causes carb intolerance, fat maldigeston, a false sense of satiety (fullness), food allergies, overactive immune system, and an imbalanced nervous system(Sympathetic dominant due to "flight or fight"). I have just came to this realization the past few days. I had put SIBO at the back of my mind because in September 2011 a genetic test said i had Gluten Intolerance. But i knew that wasn't the whole story because I had taken gluten out of my diet years ago and felt the same. Recently, I took a stool test that measured different nutritional levels. The results point towards SIBO. I have yet to talk to my integrative doctor about my findings as he did not point out anything about SIBO. This condition/disease is so scary because even the "experts" know nothing about it. I think the victims know more about this condition than do the doctors in some cases. I know i have poor nutrition and I know it's caused by SIBO. Now, how do I get rid of SIBO and restore my body back to health? The first thing to do would be to kill the bacteria off. This had been done in the past with pharmaceutical antibiotics. I think that a combination of natural antimicrobials may work. Colloidal Silver, Enteric coated Peppermint oil, Garlic or even an antibiotic herb from traditonal chinese medicine may be more effective than a pharmaceutical. There may be other natural antimicrobials that work even better, if only i knew. If somehow the bacteria population got under control then secondly, I would repair the intestinal mucosal lining. This can be done with Zinc, glutamine,and Colostrum. Thirdly, I would try to somehow restore the migrating motor complex. This is the tricky part. Up to this point doctors have had little luck in doing this. I wonder if its possible to stimulate the MMC with acupuncture. I am going to look into this. I would also supplement vitamins and minerals that I have been lacking due to my small caloric diet and bacteria.I will let everyone know if I am successful in finding a way to kill off the bacteria without antibiotics. I will also let everyone know if i am able to restore the Migrating Motor Complex via acupuncture, as this is noted as the cause of SIBO recurrence after antibiotic use. I may just have to always take a natural antibiotic to keep the bloating and symptoms away. If this were the case I would definitely continue with the probiotic that I am currently taking. If anyone has tried something like this before, please let me know. Obviously this has taken over my life. Since I am young and i had no true calling or purpose before this, I believe God gave me this ailment to overcome it and for it to become my life's focus and purpose. I now know that health is not something to take for granted, and I will always pay attention to how I treat my body and what I put into my body as fuel. I wish God would use his healing powers to heal me, but he may have another plan for me. No matter how dire your situation is, there is always hope! My Symptoms: Bloating 24/7, Constipation, no hunger, dry mouth, lack of saliva,bad breath, white mucus in throat/mouth, low stomach acid, very small diet volume due to feeling full all the time (caused by post-prandial bloating)steatorrhea(floating stools sue to fat malabsorption),carbohydrate intolerance, food allergies, anxiety,depression,nervousness, racing mind, underweight, insomnia, fatigue, cannot exercise, neck,back,shoulder pain, TMJ on right side of jaw, dandruff, cold hands, a sense of coldness easily, poor balance and coordination, shaky motor skills, overworked/overactive immune system, Sympathetic dominant nervous system.Test Markers pointing towards SIBO: Low stomach acid, Vitamin B12 deficiency, Fat Maldigestion and MalAbsorption, Low SIgA, Neurotransmitter testing said I was low in the "rest and digest" areas and high in the "flight or fight" areas. Here are some links pertaining to SIBO and it's effect on Nutrition: *http://www.medicine.virginia.edu/clinical/departments/medicine/divisions/digestive-health/nutrition-support-team/nutrition-articles/zaidelarticle.pdfhttp://www.quintron-usa.com/images/pdfs/Support_Files/Certs_References/SIBO-Framework.pdf*


----------



## ssn51dreq

Think about how you felt when you were throwing up in the bathroom that night...and imagine that you felt that way for 3-4 days straight. That is a stomach virus. You didn't have that. What you had was most likely a 24-hour stomach bug, or you ate something that did not agree with you or had contaminated food. If you had the stomach flu, it would have lasted a couple days.


----------



## MartinC

I was diagnosed with SIBO December 2012 after battling digestion issues mainly bloating and burping with persistent acid reflux which all started about October 2011. I had been on Robinul and had stupidly taken a lot of Ibuprofen for muscle pain as I had recently started running. This combo I believe gave me some digestion problems and when I went to my primary physician he placed me on Prilosec for 6 months but 4 months in I developed horrible bloating/burping which would go on for hours no matter what I ate. A year and a half of going back and forth with doctors, tried all kinds of natural supplements, probiotics (helped a bit), did endoscopy (found small hiatal hernia, mild gastritis and object pressing on duodenum), ultrasound (showed 24 mm stone in gallbladder which was swollen and pressing on duodenum) and Hydrogen Breath Test which tested positive for SIBO.

Was given Xifaxan for 1 week In December got a little better but symptoms reappeared. I had horrible persistent heartburn and one gastro doctor thought it may be bile reflux and said there was nothing he could do. I refused to give up and as a last ditch effort decided to try ECPO (enteric coated peppermint oil) and what a life saver it was. My bloating/burping practically disappeared overnight as long as I ate sensibly. If I stray too much from 'bad foods' I would still have problems - FODMAP diet has been good for me. So, Pam9 is spot on about diet playing an important role in symptom control. Anyhow, I started acupuncture in early January and have felt my digestion getting better and better. My new gastro doctor wants to do 2 weeks of Xifaxan but suggests we try to determine if there is any stomach motility issues that may be causing continued relapse of SIBO. Getting bloodwork and upper barium xray (unsure about name) in the next week.

Sadly, Xifaxan even with my insurance is very expensive. For the 1 week round I got last year it cost me about $500.00  . Needless to say I'm not too keen on forking out $1000 for a 2 week round of it with the fear that the SIBO may reoccur. I continue to do acupuncture with the hope that it makes my digestion/gut motility normal and strong to keep SIBO away after the round of antibiotics. My acupuncturist is certain they can get things going right and may even be able to avoid having to take the antibiotics.

With regard to the heartburn, my new gastro doc diagnosed it as 'functional heartburn' and prescribed a low dosage (10mg) of Amitriptyline [Elavil] and I have felt tremendous relief of the heartburn symptoms. My belief is that I have never really had acid reflux from the start and was just blindly put on Prilosec (antacid) which while I was taken Robinul opened up the door for SIBO to proliferate. That is just my take on the whole situation.

All in all, I'm doing much better now and hope to keep on this track with the ECPO and acupuncture and hopefully won't need more of that expensive antibiotic and can be me again. On the bright side to all of this I've lost about 30 pounds and the acupuncture has practically cured my hyperhidrosis for which I was taking Robinul in the first place. Had I not been pushed to my limit and find alternative help I wouldn't have stumbled across acupuncture and would probably still suffer with the HH which in itself can be depressing similar to digestion problems.

The Lord works in mysterious ways. And I truly hope all of you find relief to your situations and I hope anything I wrote here is useful to others.


----------



## Moises

Felichia7 said:


> Hi Moises,
> 
> For the natual path silver wings colloidal silver I took 2-3 droppers full 3 times a day for 1.5-2 weeks. I also took the The Garden of Life RAW probiotic - refridgerated (I noticed I put the wrong name earlier) during the time I took the colloidal silver and after to replinish the good bacteria in the gut. I actually take a that probiotic daily for immune health and digestive health continuously since in our western lifestyle we do so many things to kill of the good bacteria. I got both of of the products at wholefoods. You can also buy both of them on iherb.com for a little cheaper than retail. I hope this informaton helps!


Felichia7,

I did it for 11 days. Still didn't help me. But it didn't hurt me and I am not blue. Thanks.


----------



## David LA

Hi Corey,

Thank you for sharing your story! I also was diagnosed with SIBO several years ago and found it extremely difficult to treat.

For me, Probiotics and Diet have been the Two main key ingredients for restoring my health. In addition, to all the GI symptoms, I had extreme weight loss( 107 LBS at 5'7") constant fatigue, Acid Reflux, Sinus Pain, and quite a bit of anxiety/depression--

My First Dr.( Internist) basically dis-missed all my symptons as "IBS" and just said I was "Stressed Out" and referred me to one of his favorite shrinks. After losing more weight on his "idea" and feeling pretty hopeless, I found Dr. Mark Pimentel at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center. He was the ONLY Dr. that ever mentioned to me the connection between Bacteria and GI Health-- Thank God!

This definitely was a life changing event for me-- Not that I jumped on Rifaximin right away but I now had a starting point to begin experimenting with different supplements and foods. Not an easy road!!! I tried dozens of Probiotics and other Supplements and had little success-- I probably tried 75 Different supplements ONLY had positive results with about 4/5.

For anyone struggling with SIBO, my advice-- First read Dr. Pimentel's Book, "A New IBS Solution" and Sophie's Lee 's "Sophie's Story"

2nd, Find a Dr. you trust!!! Try Rifaximin, 3rd, Start experimenting with Probiotics, other Supplments and make changes in your Diet.

Most importantly, DON'T Give up!!!

FYI, I'm an old timer on this site!


----------



## DEUCE CLICK

Hello Everybody! Here is an update to "My Story and Theory", which both have changed dramatically for the better!

I have finally found an answer for my declining health. I have found it through an ancient Japanese form of Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM) called *Kantsetsu Inju Do* (specialized herbs and acupuncture), a specific nutritional diet suited for my needs, positive lifestyle changes, mind and body exercises, and through prayer and positiveness in my relationship with God.

My name is Corey, and I am 22 now! You and others that have digestive problems truly know how devastating and life changing everything can be. Sometimes the digestive issues are the least problematic, it's the mental and emotional (fear, anxiety, anger, hopelessness, envy, lack of confidence, fatigue, brain dullness) that can be the worst. But we must fight on and never give up.Finally, after *4+ years* of constant struggling with numerous, strange symptoms that took over my entire life, as well as thoughts of suicide and being in a state of social solitude, (I cut all my ties off socially, it was rough, but I have found my calling in life.) I have great news. I am recuperating. It will be a long process, but each week I feel better. I am starting to feel stronger as I have finally found a doctor and a mindset of thinking and healing that works. I have tried it all as well. I've been to MD's, Mayo Clinic, Dr. Pimentel, regular TCM, Homeopaths, Naturopaths, Holistic doctors, mysterious illness "experts", and so on over the last 4 years. But I have found my answer in this distinct form of TCM. It isn't your typical form of Traditional Chinese Medicine, it's extremely unique in comparison what most TCM practitioners do as far as treatment and diagnosis. It's called *Kantsetsy Inju Do*, an ancient form of Japanese herbology and acupuncture. It's truly a life changing, mind-blowing experience.









Having spiritual *guidance* and *positiveness* is very important for healing, based on my experience. This isn't to say that someone who isn't spiritual or religious cannot find success using this treatment protocol. For me, spirituality helped because it made me stop feeling sorry for myself, made me less angry, and gave me something to look forward to if I did pass away. Essentially, it made me content, but at the same time gave me more strength to keep fighting onward. I was once an extremely intellectual, pragmatic atheist that thought Christians were stupid idiots. I used to wholeheartedly believe there was no God. But since learning about the realms of health, I have discovered that their is indeed a God. Thankfully, where I live in the KC metro area, I have easy access to IHOP (no, not the restaurant).http://www.ihopkc.org/ It has a church, but where I found myself was the prayer room. I like it because there is no pressure to talk to anyone, or to stand up and sing and dance. You can simply sit and immerse in God's presence. I will also tell you what made me come to Christ, though it took years of suffering for me to finally swallow my pride. I first started feeling ill in January of 2009 but I still didn't think my illness was serious at all. By Easter of 2009 I was still ill, but didn't realize how serious it was because I was an arrogant, prideful 18 year old. My parents dragged my brother and I to church on Easter and during the service the pastor exclaimed, "God is telling me there is someone with digestive problems in the audience and they should come up to receive healing." Of course I thought it was BS and that my parents had told the pastor to say that. It was literally the first time we had gone to church in 2 years, so I thought there was a backdoor deal made. By January 2012 I was at a new low, I had dropped out of school for the 3rd or 4th time, had to quit my job, and cut off ties with most of my friends because I felt so lousy. I didn't feel like dealing with anybody. One day, I went to the aforementioned Prayer Room and the experience was amazing. I felt God's presence as soon as I sat down and then remembered that Easter of 2009. Becoming ill has given me a definition in life. I now want to become a Diplomat of Oriental Medicine. I want to teach the world the true value and meaning of health and wellness.

Now for the physical part that I hope guides you to health. Everyone is unique in their composition and thus may develop unique patterns based on the the six divisions of Yin and Yang .Excess and Deficiency. Exterior, Interior, Cold, and Heat. I myself have a delicate constitution, lots of organ dysfunction/disharmony, I'm 22, I'm male, I'm caring and passionate, and am physically weak and frail. I also display patterns of coldness, dampness, phlegm and deficiency. Even if you have opposite issues-diarrhea, lots of gas, belching, overweight, stagnant patterns, excess patterns, dry patterns, hot patterns, are older, and opposite sex, I still know this information can help you. These patterns are based on looking at the body as a system and is why western medicine is horrible for treatment of digestive problems. I have found that Chinese medicine is great for digestive issues--but the practitioner is the most important. I am sure a lot of you have given up on the medical route by now, but if you haven't, you must! Do not take Xifaxan or any other medications. They will do nothing for long term help. Also, quit thinking that it's SIBO or IBS. That's what western medicine defines it as. It's really an issue with your organs becoming weakened, causing poor digestion, and allowing parasites to rule your body. When I say stop thinking that it's SIBO, I'm not trying to be mean. You do have SIBO, as do I, but the underlying cause is an organ weakness/dysfunction/disharmony, thus allowing the condition SIBO and IBS (amongst others) to occur. But think about it at a deeper level, SIBO and IBS are modern titles given to a problem that has occurred throughout the history of the world. Here lies the problem with western medicine in regards to treating chronic, integrated disorders. It looks only at symptoms and doesn't treat the body as the system that it is. Indeed, Western Medicine has it's place for emergency situations like heart attacks, car wrecks, broken arms, etc. But, when it comes to invasive, chronic illnesses, it is a horrible route to choose, in my opinion. Traditional Chinese medicine views the body as an integrated system and when one organ is lacking another one compensates for it, resulting in numerous symptoms and maladies (some may think they'd rather be dead than suffer, but their is a way to assist your body back to it's natural harmony). This is how the body was designed to work by God, if it weren't we would all die when one organ became weak because it would fail, causing the organism to die.

Also, when people have issues like ours, they tend to over-think, be overcautious and over-analyze everything. I know I do. We all tend to take tons of supplements, thinking they are helping us, when really they are hurting our organs (liver, blood) even more.The man I see simplifies everything and allows the patient to feel less stressed, less compulsive, and less rigid! I started seeing this amazing man about 7 weeks ago and he has changed my life drastically. It's ultra traditional and uses herbs and acupuncture points that most do not understand or employ. The herbs and acupuncture he administers to you are completely individual. What I mean by this is that he uses herbs/acupuncture that work with your body's uniqueness-it's symptoms, patterns, composition, age, etc. To diagnose, he uses pulse testing to determine what organ patterns you exhibit. He taught me to look at the body completely different. Illness starts when one organ is lacking vitality, and this causes other organs to compensate. Over time, this changes the body's perfect system as one organ compensates for another. But this is also what is amazing about the human body. If it didn't do this, death would occur because of that organ failing. When organs compensate for another this can cause weakness or another negative pattern in the body, resulting in different health problems, and in our case poor digestive organ functioning. *In my case*, I had a weak constitution at birth due to being premature. This caused my lungs to not develop all the way. Therefore, my body wasn't ready for solid food, as I should have still been getting nutrition from the womb. This began to burden my digestive organs. (The Chinese term is Spleen, which encompasses the stomach, intestine, spleen, and pancreas as far as I know.) Due to my weak constitution, my kidneys worked very poorly and began to develop a "Cold" condition. I have always felt cold and had fear, which is likely due to my kidneys and/or lungs being weak. Eventually my digestion (spleen qi) became incredibly weak and I started my journey to this website because I thought I developed "IBS" or "SIBO". After getting this diagnosis of patterns from he gave me an acupuncture treatment on the spot that harmonized my body. It felt amazing! He also gave me herbs to assist my body's towards healing and harmonization.

There are steps for diet and exercise. This is the diet that best suits my patterns. Since your patterns will likely differ from mine, your diet could be completely different, but will still lead you towards health. I am eating building foods like wild game meats (pheasant, quail, elk, buffalo, cornish hen, salmon, cod, ostrich, venison), and starchy vegetables (carrots, yellow squash, butternut squash, yams, parsnips, turnips, rutabegas, beets. I also eat greens that are warming (Kale and Mustard Greens). I eat the onion family as well (onions, garlic, scallions, shallots, leeks). For oils I use Sesame Oil, Coconut oil, and Ghee. For spices I use sea salt, black pepper, cayenne, garlic, ginger, cinnamon, cardamom, coriander, dill and tarragon. Everything I eat is cooked, and I prepare it baked, sauteed, stir-fried, steamed or boiled. As far as beverages, I drink only warm or hot tea. It's ok to have some room temperature water but avoid cold water. Also, make sure your water source is filtered and remineralized. He makes a warming blend, called Tea of Joy that is amazing. I also enjoy a cinnamon blend and a ginger blend from Whole Foods. I can also use tiny amounts of honey to sweeten the tea. For my constipation, I use 1.5 tsp of Natural Calm (it's a magnesium supplement) with a quarter of a lemon and 2 teaspoons of honey each morning and each evening, and it has helped a lot. Also, make sure, if possible that all your food is organic, whole food! As far as physical, spiritual, mental, and emotional exercise, he recommends Qi Gong, Tai Chi, Yoga, Jin Shin Jyutsu, and Meditation as well as positive exercises like walking, stretching, reading, and enjoying nature. Then as you get stronger you can jog, run, play sports, and lift weights. TV, Video Games, and Computer are ok in moderation but shouldn't be the basis of your entertainment. I've only been seeing him for about 7 weeks now, and It has been the best 7 weeks of my life since I started feeling ill in early 2009!

I hope this helps everyone on here!







If you have any questions regarding symptoms/traits/patterns/views of health and wellness don't hesitate to reply here or private message me. I would like to become a doctor and change the way the world thinks about disease and wellness. I especially want to focus on incurable diseases like IBS, Crohn's, Chronic fatigue, fibromyalagia, autoimmune disorders, diabetes, autism, ALS, ADHD, Cancer, Morgellon's and all mental illness, etc. I know they are all caused by a disharmony in our organs one way or another. Parasites of any kind can cause various conditions, too. Also, I believe abuse and trauma can be displayed and can cause as illness as well, and people can be helped if they follow the right path towards wellness.


----------



## Roni13

Wow, nice post. You're pretty amazing - Comparing to your post from 2012 - you've come a long way- Who is the Chinese medicinal guy that you see? How do you go about finding someone that is good and real ? I have much going on - Diagnosed with IBS-C but I know something more is going on. Lots of tests, it can take a long time for a correct diagnoses. It started with right side pain by my rib, just a feeling that I had been kicked. That was back in Dec 2012. It has progressed since then. Now I have so many symptoms, it's hard to tell which is from what. Vitamin deficiencies, but those could be caused from the "anorexia" I have developed from not feeling like eating (because I'm scared and upset) or because that is part of my "illness". Horrible panic and anxiety, can't sleep, etc. Initial symptoms started during a super stressful time in my life. Anyway, I have thought about finding Eastern medicine help - How do I find? Also, do you know anything about viseral manipulation ? Thanks !!


----------



## FONDUE

Small intestinal bacterial overgrowth symptoms are unbearable. If you have SIBO the first thing to do is find a doctor who is specialized in this area and knows every single thing about what SIBO has done to your body. What is so sad I've read of cases of people going all the way to the MAYO clinic that is exactly where one of the doctors wanted to send me,..just thinking about taking a flight made me even sicker! Anyhow, I was fortunate to find a ND who suspected SIBO on the first visit, had me tested and I had super high hydrogen levels it was SIBO . Sadly it took 15 mths I must of had a milion tests I think many MD don't know that much about SIBO, nor do they know how debilitaing, I think even some GI doctor are clueless about SIBO! I was so sick that everything in my life stopped work, play and travel everything. I was bloated, nausea, pressure in my stomach, dry heaves, rash weight loss, lower back inflammation, right shoulder and neck pain, shaky feeling . I was literally dropping things, wheezing and shortness of breath, itchy ears, and dizziness I had every test almost twice! I was researching like mad, and found that root canals can really make you deathly sick the research indicated that Dr Prices found when immunity is high and your health is good and well, you might be able to fight the infection that comes with ALL root canals, but once your health is comprimised the virulent dripping infection from your root canal see opportunity and takes over . I had both root canal extracted by holistic dentist it was Dr Prices textbook case I had two infections brewing underneath the root canals strange is neither of them hurt I had tissue and bone graphs . So when you have SIBO and root canals infection going on simultaneously the suffering is beyond words, your forces are divided ! , Apparenly root canals leak the most virulent toxins, these toxins can be fatal. Do your reseach this is worth thinking about extractions BEFORE you get ill. Let's look at solutions, I've read to be successful skip the probiotics read Dr Pimental book . Anyhow I read the fastest most effective treatment with little to no side effects, except die off of the bacteria is the elemental diet which can cure you in 14 days unless you have a severe case then yoy may need to go longer You have no food just the nutritional packets. I would of jumped at the elemental diet , but I was too thin my doctor thinks my heart might stop beating if I lost anymore weight I opted for the SCD diet and Rifaximin and Interfase plus which is taked 20 minutes before Rifaximin to dissolve the biofilme so the antibiotic can do a full on attack on the bacteria so that is what I'm doing. I've also read that eating carbs are good when taking rifaximin because it caused the bacteria to come out and feed then." surprise" the rifaximin nails them! After I'm done with this I'm taking a herbs and grapefruit seed extract with peppermint oil for two month just to be on the safe side. I'm a huge alternative medicine fan I'm on chinese herbs. I also have UVI ultraviolet blood irradiation and hydrogen peroxide IV therapies for immune boost and to help kill parasites, and it clears the toxins out of the bloodstream as possible. The clearing of toxins is because the SIBO bacteria creates toxins classified as exotoxins generated activively secreted or endotoxins this is bacterial outer membrane and is released when it the bacterium is killed by the immune system which may result in the histamine response... , inflammation if severe enough can lead to low level or full blown sepsis. Not to scare anyone but that is what I read,, This what I'm thinking why not a direct attack on the bacteria . If it is anaerobic then create an aeorbic enviroment so i'm researching that ... I've created an essential oil mixture mixed with castor oil, oregano oil and a couple other powerful oils plus a few drops lavender oil to eliminate itching and I rub it on that oil mixture over the entire abdomen with DMSO and then I put cotton covered heating pad on my abdomen for a 3 hours a day , Be well


----------



## FONDUE

Corey,

Thank you so much for your post because it really, bring awareness to the topic. Anyhow, I was blown away that I have so many symptoms similar to yours. Awareness needs to grow on how horrible and debilitating the symptoms of SIBO, Small intestinal Bacterial overgrowth truly are! I think there needs to more funding and research done on how to eradicate SIBO quickly and effectively with little no side effects! I just saw Dr Kobi Vortman from Israel talking about Insightec totally non invasive surgical treatment that destroys targets using super ultra sound waves dissolves tumours. fibroids even eliminated Parkinsons I started thinking why can't it target and kill bacteria ...I bet it can there must be another way for us to be cured that is non invasive as well,. Anyhow, sorry I'm side tracked there for second, For now we the Elemental Diet which is fast and effective, yet pricey . Even Rifaximin is pricey .... People need more options that are inexpensive fast, and with little to no side effects. God bless and be well!


----------



## David LA

Hi Corey,

Great Post! Having "IBS" for over 30 years has definitely not been the easiest thing to deal with. I've lost track

of how many special occasions I've missed, relationship's that were impacted, job opportunities, etc. It really effects

every part of your life! Very easy to get depressed and overwhelmed. The Two Things that have helped me

the most over the years we're believing that there "was a reason" and being Hopeful that one day my symptoms would

dis-appear and I could feel great again. Like you, I had a whole truck-load of symptoms: Fatique, weight Loss( down to 107), facial Pain, Acid Reflux, Constip, Allergies, Sinus Pain, Eye Problems, rashes, hair loss, and of course constant Bloating.

As of today, most of my symptoms have either gone away or have minimized. I wish I could tell you that I had a "Magic Pill" but I don't. Lots of hard work!!! In the form of experimenting with Supplements and Diet. It's not an easy ride but when you feel better

you do get a sense of real accomplishment and are extremely thank you for all the good days you now have.

Also, I liked to think that maybe I helped a few people along with way... I published "A New IBS Solution", "Sophie's Story", Eight Books on Probiotics and a Documentary Film on the subject. Working on my 2nd Documentary now....

Needless to say, I really believe Probiotics fits strongly in the "IBS"/ SIBO equation. Just my two cents.

Hope you feel better soon!!!!!

Good Luck!

My


----------



## Bet Sobon

I am a long time IBS/SIBO/GERD sufferer. I wonder if any of you are taking HCL or other digestive enzymes. Most people who have GERD don't have too much stomach acid, they have too little. If you don't have enough stomach acid, you can't digest your food properly and it ferments in your stomach and causes gas which results in the reflux. Also, if you have low stomach acid, bacteria will survive in your system which would normally be killed off by the proper acid levels. That can also contribute to SIBO.

Along with eliminating grains/gluten and FODMAPS, I believe taking HCL has eliminated most of my GERD and SIBO symptoms. It's relatively inexpensive and easy to take (with meals).


----------



## SarahMadison

Its amazing how similar my story is to the stories I am reading here. At age 15, I had the worst flu of my life- 103 temp, so weak I could barely walk across the room. Soon after, couldn't eat an apple or piece of toast without bloating so extreme I looked like I was 8 months pregnant. I lost a lot of weight, and dropped to 107 lbs at 5'7''. Doctors told my mother I was bulimic, because they couldn't explain how else I could lose so much weight so quickly. Long story short, I eventually made it to the Mayo Clinic, where I essentially lived for two years (Im from MN) as I was tested and went through various therapies to try to help me. I was diagnosed with Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia syndrome, and was told that my IBS was a result. I believe this was a faulty diagnosis, because I am essentially "cured" of my POTS by medical standards, but still have horrible IBS and Crohn's-like symptoms. I was diagnosed with SIBO, and went on various rounds of Xifixan (I think I'm spelling that incorrectly). It worked temporarily, but never permanently. I have to take sleeping pills to sleep at all because the pain is so bad, and have been put on a high dosage of Miralax. I've probably seen seven or eight doctors (GI specialists included) and practically begged them to help me wean off the miralax and find a better alternative- they all say it's safe to take "for a lifetime." I don't buy it, and feel like medical help is vastly lacking for this type of disorder. To the person who posted this: I hope you do become a doctor, and pioneer treatment for people like us who have to deal with this debilitating and vastly under-researched illness.

I am currently a Senior in college in a competitive speech therapy program, and have plans to get my doctorate. However, to do this, I have to channel literally all the energy I have into school. There are many days when I'll be writing a paper or studying for a test in the bathroom (it's gross, but it's survival). I have little to no energy to do "fun" things, and just plug on with the hopes that after I earn my doctorate, I'll be able to enjoy life more and find a better solution to my problem. I'm a stubborn person, and I refuse to let this horrible thing undermine the rest of my life.

I relate to you guys, and admire you for continuing to fight and move forward with your lives. I know what it's like to feel very depressed and hopeless by this illness and all of its ugliness, but I try to remind myself that if I feel sorry for myself for too long and don't fight for what I want, I've let my IBS conquer even more of my life. This forum is a great resource of "community," and I'm grateful to all of you for putting your stories out there and helping other people realize that they're not alone.


----------



## ocben500

Bet Sobon said:


> I am a long time IBS/SIBO/GERD sufferer. I wonder if any of you are taking HCL or other digestive enzymes. Most people who have GERD don't have too much stomach acid, they have too little. If you don't have enough stomach acid, you can't digest your food properly and it ferments in your stomach and causes gas which results in the reflux. Also, if you have low stomach acid, bacteria will survive in your system which would normally be killed off by the proper acid levels. That can also contribute to SIBO.
> 
> Along with eliminating grains/gluten and FODMAPS, I believe taking HCL has eliminated most of my GERD and SIBO symptoms. It's relatively inexpensive and easy to take (with meals).


Hey man I've tried HCL and other digestive enzymes/vitamins and they seemed to help with my digestion to an extent, but the bloating and acid reflux and IBS-C never stopped. I took it for only two weeks though. I also tried Low Fodmap and a Zero carb, zero sugar diet but that just made my systems worse. How long did you take it before your symptoms started getting better?


----------



## eddiebelfast

I suffer from SIBO. I'm not going to tell my story but will offer this. There is a product called "Kefir", that works wonders for SIBO. I buy mine from Amazon.uk......http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=kefir&sprefix=kefir%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Akefir

When my GP prescribed AntiBiotics , Norfloxacin, they worked wonders, but don't last. I decided to look for a natural product and as stated found kefir. No more AntiB's for me.


----------



## sunnykamble

Hey corey and others i have read that you guys get

RCIFAX, Rifaximin, RIFAGUT, RIXMIN & TORFIX. all this products for over 500$ as weekly dosages that's awful,,cause here in India i bought Rifagut for pity cheap over 50$ less than 10% of price you guys buy..i will be helpful to provide you with this tablet ,without any profit as i am suffering from SIBO i know how bad this can get....its been 2 years for me tried everything even doctors cudnt help me saying have a proper diet and sleep time...its true but he dint gave any antibiotics i got this name online it self...th told me it will be probably kidney stones or some gas problem....i did endoscopy with huge amount of bill they said everything is clear..but after few months it started again...coudnt afford to go see them again n again,only peple with serious problem mail me for medicine,not doing social service here or run business thank you

[email protected] mail me


----------



## god23power

Are there any health conditions in which Colostrum should not be used? My bodies addicted to it. I literally have around 10 table spoons of colostrum a day. I go through 2.2 kilos in around 1 month. For real. Its my breakfast and my after lunch snack...But im curious. WOuld there be any circumstance where you should stay away from colostrum ever? Besides a mysterious allergy...which lets say i DONT HAVE...I wanna square this away. I have sibo/dysbiosis/candida/parasites/leaky gut/hcl...viruses/...everything that goes along with that..>Started a Chlorine Dioxide protocol. Im figuring out a whole routine. When you have these types of conditions it literally forces you to be Very persistant and dilligent. This becomes your LIFE. Especially Chlorine dioxide...where u dose every HOUR on the HOUR. Brings mass amounts of awareness to everything you do...at least what you put in your body and your bodies response...in those regards...wow thank the lord for that amazing training you couldnt get anywhere else. Im figuring out a damn breakfast drink...and mid after noon drink. Right now i got 1 oz of goji berries with 4-5 table spoons of colostrum/NAC/Diatamaceous earth/BCAA's/noni/Coenzyme b complex/Coq10 ubiquinol/ Enzymes/serrapeptase/ornithin-AKG/ CHAGA MUSHROOM...and i got lactoferrin coming. BIO FILM DESTRUCTION TIME...is there anything else i should add...take out...why...or why not? any contra indications? Conflicts? Im looking for OPTIMAl...yes its my body..now im playing around..oh ya...i add blue green algae and marine phyto plankton...chlorophyll galore. Now...i got very low hcl...so i am taking HCL after these shakes ...for lunch little bit of veggies...zuccini's...or chard...4 oz of grass fed meat. Dinner...same thing. What should i tune...modify.. what are your thoughts?


----------



## Corne Heesakkers

*My victory over IBS/SIBO*​
I was diagnosed with IBS in 2010 with my symptoms being bloating, abdominal pain and diarree. This diagnoses was made after an full physical, endoscopy, blood tests and samples from stomach that all came back clean and healthy. And when that happens you are diagnosed with IBS. The doctor told me there is nothing they could do for me and prescribed me a PPI that almost immediately stopped the bloating and abdominal pain - although a light diarree persisted.

As a 30-year-old male did not accept my fate taking very dangerous chronic medication and so since then made a promise to myself that I will find and cure the issue causing my IBS.

It took me a total of 3 years of research and a lot of prayers to find and cure my IBS. I have tried and tested so much diets, pills, herbal pills, types of fasting that that in it -self will make up a book, therefore I'll only share what healed me and how it works.

*What healed me?*​
If someone told me this in the beginning I would not have believed him or her and not even tried it and I think that's why it took me over three years.


Near the end I actually discovered I have SIBO.
When taking antibiotics, peppermint oil or garlic the symptoms almost disappear, only to worsen when the course was done.
This was because I had dangerously low stomach acid that did not kill the bacteria. (The opposite of what I was told by doctors)
*Vicious cycle* - *SIBO leads to mal absorption of Vitamin B12 *and that leads to stress that leads to your stomach not producing enough acid to breakdown protein and get vitamin B12 from it.

So what I started to do (actually by accident) was take a strong Vitamin B12 supplement with folic acid. On the second day my symptoms were already much better and on the third day completely gone.

Then to get my stomach to produce a lot of acid again I supplemented with Betaine HCL with pepsin until my stomach produced enough of its own acid to get the minerals my body needs again. Please see page below I used to understand supplementing with hcl. http://scdlifestyle.com/2012/03/how-to-supplement-with-betaine-hcl-for-low-stomach-acid/


----------



## DEUCE CLICK

Hello Everyone! I am sorry I haven't kept in contact with you on here or through email/private messaging. I've been busy healing myself, learning about many issues in our world, the human body, plants and nutrition, and ultimately finding myself, per se. Wow, I'm almost 24 now, and my first post on here was when I was 21. A lot has changed! Long shory short; I am doing fantastic. In essence, I feel like a human being again for the first time in years. In February 2013, I was 90 pounds and wasting away towards death. Simple tasks like showering and putting on clothing were troublesome, debilitating, and fatigueing. Since April of 2013, I have steadily improved vastly. I have gained a lot of weight; from 90 to 120 lbs. I have energy, strength, and I starting to notice an increase in my stamina and endurance. I no longer have any digestive issues whatsoever. I am eating about 8-11 small meals a day; I've calculated between 3000-4000 calories daily! For physical excercise, I stretch, perform tai chi and qi gong, and go on 2-3 mile walks. I can even play a little bit of soccer now and then, although running is still tough, especially on my lungs. The only ailments I struggle with is my anxiety and insomnia as my mind is still overactive. Breathing exercises and essential oils like lavender have helped immensely with this though.

Dietwise, I am still eating similar food and beverages that I wrote about in the previous post. Lots of (everything organic) root vegetables, leafy greens, wild game, animal organs, fish, healthy fats---it's all in the previous post. I am even well enough to go to school; I am taking 8 hours online. I am also starting to rekindle old friendships and resocialize once again. In my spare time I have been growing a lot of vegetables and herbs that I eat daily. Organic gardening/farming is a lot more work than I thought, but I enjoy it immensely!

Overall, healing takes time! You just need the proper guidance. It has taken me over a year and a half of diligent, disciplined behavior to become well once again. I still need to gain more weight, increase my stamina, and have a more balanced social life though. Eventually I'd like to study nutrition, herbal science, acupuncture, and traditional chinese medicine at an accredited college. I want to become a Diplomat of Oriental Medicine so I can guide others towards health, wellness and enhanced consciousness. I'd like to build a self-sufficient home that will serve as both my home as well as a wellness center.Some hobbies of mine include cooking, gardening, foraging, meditating, writing, reading, qi gong, jin shin jyutsu, walking, breeathing, imersion in nature, and soccer. Right now, I am busy harvesting herbs and vegetables from my garden. My favorites right now are kale, lemon balm, hibuscus, and burdock root. I enjoy observing the process from seed to my mouth! Some other interests of mine include spirituality, philosophy, films, social/environmental awareness, teaching/helping others, and learning about anything that comes to mind. I believe we need a greater emphasis on food quality/nutrition in this country, as there are numerous environmental, political, and health concerns within the food culture. Essentially, I am attracted to anything that can enhance an organism's qi or life force, making it's energy vibrate at a high frequency.

If anyone wants to learn more feel free to message me. I am not a doctor obviously, but I may be able to offer you sound nutritional and supplement advice! I simply want to help anyone whose willing to make lifestyle changes in order to attain results. You can't simply pop a supplement and eat poor food and be overly sedentary to have success. Healing is holistic; it's all or nothing.

My passion is to increase the energy of the universe by living a life that vibrates at a high frequency. To do this, I must live at a high frequency, followed by leading others to this frequency, one organism at a time. The universe is one consciousness.


----------



## titchbublez

Corne, Can you please let me know how long you took the B12 and Betaine HCL for? Many thanks


----------



## Trekkie4Life

MartinC said:


> I was diagnosed with SIBO December 2012 after battling digestion issues mainly bloating and burping with persistent acid reflux which all started about October 2011. I had been on Robinul and had stupidly taken a lot of Ibuprofen for muscle pain as I had recently started running. This combo I believe gave me some digestion problems and when I went to my primary physician he placed me on Prilosec for 6 months but 4 months in I developed horrible bloating/burping which would go on for hours no matter what I ate. A year and a half of going back and forth with doctors, tried all kinds of natural supplements, probiotics (helped a bit), did endoscopy (found small hiatal hernia, mild gastritis and object pressing on duodenum), ultrasound (showed 24 mm stone in gallbladder which was swollen and pressing on duodenum) and Hydrogen Breath Test which tested positive for SIBO.
> 
> Was given Xifaxan for 1 week In December got a little better but symptoms reappeared. I had horrible persistent heartburn and one gastro doctor thought it may be bile reflux and said there was nothing he could do. I refused to give up and as a last ditch effort decided to try ECPO (enteric coated peppermint oil) and what a life saver it was. My bloating/burping practically disappeared overnight as long as I ate sensibly. If I stray too much from 'bad foods' I would still have problems - FODMAP diet has been good for me. So, Pam9 is spot on about diet playing an important role in symptom control. Anyhow, I started acupuncture in early January and have felt my digestion getting better and better. My new gastro doctor wants to do 2 weeks of Xifaxan but suggests we try to determine if there is any stomach motility issues that may be causing continued relapse of SIBO. Getting bloodwork and upper barium xray (unsure about name) in the next week.
> 
> Sadly, Xifaxan even with my insurance is very expensive. For the 1 week round I got last year it cost me about $500.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Needless to say I'm not too keen on forking out $1000 for a 2 week round of it with the fear that the SIBO may reoccur. I continue to do acupuncture with the hope that it makes my digestion/gut motility normal and strong to keep SIBO away after the round of antibiotics. My acupuncturist is certain they can get things going right and may even be able to avoid having to take the antibiotics.
> 
> With regard to the heartburn, my new gastro doc diagnosed it as 'functional heartburn' and prescribed a low dosage (10mg) of Amitriptyline [Elavil] and I have felt tremendous relief of the heartburn symptoms. My belief is that I have never really had acid reflux from the start and was just blindly put on Prilosec (antacid) which while I was taken Robinul opened up the door for SIBO to proliferate. That is just my take on the whole situation.
> 
> All in all, I'm doing much better now and hope to keep on this track with the ECPO and acupuncture and hopefully won't need more of that expensive antibiotic and can be me again. On the bright side to all of this I've lost about 30 pounds and the acupuncture has practically cured my hyperhidrosis for which I was taking Robinul in the first place. Had I not been pushed to my limit and find alternative help I wouldn't have stumbled across acupuncture and would probably still suffer with the HH which in itself can be depressing similar to digestion problems.
> 
> The Lord works in mysterious ways. And I truly hope all of you find relief to your situations and I hope anything I wrote here is useful to others.


Wow reading this has been a God send. I have stuggled with chronic constipation since adolesence (I'm a college student now) and almost a year ago I suddenly developed an excessive sweating condition Hyperhidrosis in my hands and feet. I sought botox treatment for my hands from a dermatologist, but she perscribed me instead Robinul Forte (Glycopyrrolate) for the sweating. I took 2mg a day and it worked wonderfully until four days in I suddenly developed excessive bloating/abdominal distention/belching after eating or even drinking. I stupidly took it for a month until I quit because I couldn't live with the side effects. 5 months later I still suffer from the same symptoms I quit the medication for. I went to my mom's GI doctor and she told me I had IBS and attributed it to college stress, prescribed me Lizness, and overall not very helpful with the real issue I went to her for. I am certain that the Robinul Forte has somehow further messed up my slow GI motility, but then I also read about SIBO online. My GI doctor didn't seem to think I have it and doesn't offer the hydrogen/methane breath test, but my mother is going to take me to a specialist that will administer herbal antibiotics to see if that helps my symptoms. I also stuck to the Low FODMAP for three weeks and found it not effective, but I want to try again with a trained dietitian. The Low FODMAP doesn't cut out all sugars though, which might also be a problem for me. Its just nice to know that I'm not the only one who has had to deal with Hyperhidrosis and IBS due to Robinul.


----------



## Christy Lou

Do you still have SIBO?


----------



## etm567

Sorry I have not read this entire thread, so I apologize if this is repetition. But I have had some success using oil of oregano rather than pharmaceutical antibiotics. Oil of oregano will not cause Candida overgrowth, in fact it kills fungus, and if you take it long enough -- very long -- you could clear up toenail fungus.

But you have to be sure to get a good one, undiluted, preferably from Turkey or Greece, wild grown, with a high carvacrol (sp?) percentage.

And then something that can help, but which I've tired of and so am not doing now (should be doing now) is to make kefir from kefir grains. That type of kefir had 50-some odd various microorganisms, Lactobacilla, Bifidus, and many, many more, including some yeasts. The word "kefir" I believe means well-feeling. You have to keep up with the little critters, though, because they need to be fed daily and will grow you right out of your kitchen. (Exaggeration there. You can give them away on Craig's list, or you can toss them, or you can eat them -- some people sell them.)

For those who are dairy intolerant, there is also a water kefir. These grains look different (the dairy grains look like tiny cauliflowers), kind of clear, I think, and they are fed fruit juices and such. This is probably where sodas came from, such as sarsparilla and root beer and such, in the first place, as the yeasts cause carbonation when kept under pressure.

I'm just sick and tired of fighting this thing. And I've got lots of things. And I get so tired of taking this, taking that, making this, making that, and most of what is recommended is way beyond my pocketbook, as I was forced to retire early due to undiagnosed celiac disease and then of course SIBO, which took me years to figure out. As soon as I gave up wheat, the agonizing diarrhea that felt like I was passing razor blades stopped immediately, but I kept losing weight, and the more I ate the more I lost, until I was about 90 pounds, I think (I had been 150). And I was becoming literally vacant, like not home. I had seen my mother go through precisely the same thing a few years earlier, but she actually went into a coma -- Wernicke's encephalopathy. There are three causes listed for this encephalopathy -- celiac disease, some malabsorption, and alcoholism. But they never even considered celiac disease. And it did not occur to me for quite some time. I had been diagnosed with CFIDS/ME for years and thought that everything was caused by it.

Anyway, it was clear I had some infection somewhere, as I was having unbelievable night sweats, such that I had to sleep between towels, and I had to wear you-know-whats to bed. And I was sent home as disabled too early for full pension. I finally looked around on the internet, decided I had some infection, looked for a natural antibiotic, found oil of oregano, and it stopped the weight loss and turned me around in that regard. Now I'm 160, and I nearly got up to 200 (!!), but I continued to feel horrible, terribly nervous all the time, jump out of your skin at the smallest sound nervous, I mean, I was actually feeling physically afraid most of the time, and this was just because of minerals! I think, anyway. Or B vitamins. Or of course both.

Finally I read about SIBO and talked to my brother, who is an MD, and he prescribed antibiotics several times. But then I got Candida. So back to oil of oregano, and I should be doing kefir but I'm not, and whatever else you can do to get the right bugs in the right place.

I think you all know that one of the worst things about this disease is you look fine, and nobody in your family even really accepts that there is something wrong with you that prevents you from being active in a normal way. Even when you have been determined by your job to be disabled, without even asking!


----------

